# stubborn fat stores!



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

right ive got my diet sorted, ive lowered from 183lbs down to 171lbs within 2 weeks on DNP, very pleased with results, going to go back on for another 2 weeks, but the weight i seem to be losing is everywhere but (and i hate to admit this so please dont take the p!ss) my hips......flat stomach n arms look solid now, lost no muscle or strength what so ever on DNP due to diet, just wanted to know if maybe i should bump up cardio more or has anyone got any simular problems and got any tips for it

i do 15/20 mins cardio everyday apart from sat n sun, mon/wed are HIIT days others are simply x-trainer cordio, should i HIIT everyday or what? any tips would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

:whistling:


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

DNP for 2 weeks aye Pardoe ....

DIET DIET DIET DIET


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

haha nutta, told u it would be fine!!!!!!!!!!!! incase u aunt noticed i aint dead my friend, kept all strength and size, lost 11lbs pal


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Post up your pics then


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

haha not yet....master plan remember


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yeah pardoe... Pics! X x


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

ay ay lets calm down a minute shall we, not finished yet lol


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

Thats only speculation but stubborn fat around hips may be estrogen related.Yohimbine is also supposed to ''work'' on that area by opening alpha receptors to epinephrine


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

It's not stubborn fat , you're just not lean enough yet. True stubborn fat is still visible when you're like <10% body fat.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

adpolice said:


> Thats only speculation but stubborn fat around hips may be estrogen related.Yohimbine is also supposed to ''work'' on that area by opening alpha receptors to epinephrine


Yohimbine>?


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

Yea lets all advise him some more drugs to take .. chuck in some t3, clen, yohimbe, ECA stack.

You'll probs want some lean gains as well? **** it wack in some Tren..

Oh wait i forgot, double your dose of DNP. Your calves a bit skinny? Take some Synthol


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

jesus....chill out


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Pardoe said:


> Yohimbine>?


http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id8.html


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Threepwood said:


> Yea lets all advise him some more drugs to take .. chuck in some t3, clen, yohimbe, ECA stack.
> 
> You'll probs want some lean gains as well? **** it wack in some Tren..
> 
> Oh wait i forgot, double your dose of DNP. Your calves a bit skinny? Take some Synthol


Great advice :whistling:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Threepwood said:


> Yea lets all advise him some more drugs to take .. chuck in some t3, clen, yohimbe, ECA stack.
> 
> You'll probs want some lean gains as well? **** it wack in some Tren..
> 
> Oh wait i forgot, double your dose of DNP. Your calves a bit skinny? Take some Synthol


Stop advising him to do that. He doesn't need it!

Although all of that is prob less harsh than dnp tbf x x


----------



## Threepwood (Nov 12, 2009)

You do know that was sarcastic Queenie ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Threepwood said:


> You do know that was sarcastic Queenie ?


Pmsl and mine  Except the last bit x x


----------

